#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Alugo Bloco de Ips

## vagnerricardo

Prezados, possuo ASN ativo e caso precisem de alocações de até /24 (254) ips estou locando para provedores pequenos. possuo ipv6 tambem, faço a impantação caso seja necessário, e para provedores que pensam em posteriormente tirar ASN, faço o processo ok?

Atualmente estou sem contato celular, interessados enviar via inbox ou skype: vagner.sc

----------

